# Curious about how people feel about two varieties...



## Heather (Dec 14, 2006)

I was just updating my database and found myself realizing I had a fair number of kolopakingii hybrids made with the topperi variety. 

Is there any chance that topperi will ever be designated a separate species? 

I also was wondering how people feel about adductum vs. anitum. Does anitum deserve species status or would it have been better to leave it as a variety? 

Thanks in advance! 
H


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 14, 2006)

Hybrids made with topperi will look different than if made with kolopakingii, so I'd label accordingly. Same goes with anitum. If you want to list them as a separate species instead of a variety, pick a different author.

Jon


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Hybrids made with topperi will look different than if made with kolopakingii, so I'd label accordingly. Same goes with anitum. If you want to list them as a separate species instead of a variety, pick a different author.


That says it all, doesn't it!


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with Ron!


----------



## Wendy (Dec 14, 2006)

I have both kolopakingii (monster plant!) and topperi (seedling) just so i can see the difference when they finally bloom. Looks like i will be waiting awhile for the topperi since it's much smaller than the kolo.


----------

